# We mustn't forget the girls. Her sole mate is in the reassembly detail booth now



## xochi0603 (Feb 23, 2022)

Original 71 SLIK CHIK - original paint, screen & seat . Nos tires. She' never been detailed & shows well. Her sole mate will be done in a few days


----------



## nick tures (Feb 24, 2022)

wow thats a nice bike !!


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Mar 12, 2022)

Amazing!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2022)

Beautiful 71! I cleaned up a 67 for a friend’s wife a couple years ago.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks very good. Can't wait to see the soul mate.


----------



## xochi0603 (Mar 24, 2022)

Well her soul mate is ready to present himself. They look pretty good together


----------



## Dbike (Mar 24, 2022)

They both look very clean.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 24, 2022)

very nice.  you have to wonder what circumstance led to a young boy's bike not getting destroyed. none of my bikes survived my childhood except maybe the two that got stolen.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 24, 2022)

look really good !!


----------



## Dbike (Mar 24, 2022)

Rear tire looks original.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 24, 2022)

Beauty of a set. Congrats!!


----------

